# GG short story where mkoll kills death?



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

What GG short story has mkoll or other scout in a duel with a silent killer? I'm trying to recommend this story to my son but cannot remember where i read it?

Thanks


----------



## Pugnax (Apr 30, 2010)

Found it. "Forgotten", it was published online in December 2014 as part of the 2014 Black Library Advent Calendar. No wonder it was hard to find. Black Library makes it damn near impossible to keep up with anything.


----------

